# I like this guy . . . .



## Kevin (May 4, 2015)

Make sure to read this short article for more background on him. John Bassett III

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (May 4, 2015)

Thas awesome. Pretty cool video. That guy is cool, makes me want some of their furniture

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2015)

pretty cool....


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thas awesome. Pretty cool video. That guy is cool, makes me want some of their furniture


I have bought Bassett furniture in the past but never knew the background.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2015)

there's a basset store up here about 15 mins away from me. I wonder if they make stuff there too.


----------



## kazuma78 (May 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have bought Bassett furniture in the past but never knew the background.


Did you like it?


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2015)

I bought a bedroom suite in the esrly 80's when I was stationed in Mobile and kept it until I made our own in the mid 90's. It served me well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2015)

I have owned Bassett before and never had a problem with it. Like Kevin I never knew the story but I can tell you I like the product. Now I can tell you I like it more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2015)

Truly an ALL American company! Great to hear the background! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 4, 2015)

Awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2015)

Hell of a story, hell of a man. We need more like him. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Horatio (May 16, 2015)

Very cool. I was gonna say what Tony said. We need more people like that and less like....well, others.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 16, 2015)

Been listening to the biography of JB3. Interesting so far. I recommend it.


----------

